# Good thoughts and Prayers needed



## BlueGiants (Nov 14, 2007)

Jupiterannette is rushing Spice to the vet rightnow. She was getting a necessary butt bath this morning and seemed to have a stroke. 

Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. The rabbit is stressing and limp, Jupiterannette is a wreck.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh God, that poor little baby and her mom!! 

Prayers, love, and thoughts are going out from here. My heart goes out to both of them. 

What a horrible worry. :tears2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh no 

ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2007)

ray:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello.

we are back from the vet.

spice is doing better, she gave us quite the scare, they are running test on her now, and we are waiting for results.

she is still breathing fast, but is moving a bit now. i jsut put her in with a big pile of hay and she is eating. vet said she looks good, but week.

a poop test and full blood panel should tell us what is going on.

:waiting:waiting is sooo hard.. i jsut want my baby to be ok..

thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 14, 2007)

I just read this. Wow, what a scare. I am happy to hear that she is doing better. Please let us know what the results are. 

:hug:ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

We'll be praying...ray: :hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 14, 2007)

ray:and lots of them going out to you and Spice...take care


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope she's ok. Please keep us posted ray:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 14, 2007)

she is not moving again, she jsut lays there and breathes soo heavy..

she is so week if i roll her over she jsut stays that way....

shes like a fully posable bunny doll.... sooo lifeless, but breathing...

i dont knwo waht to do ....

she was soo hyper and full of life....

any ideas?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2007)

Did your vet give her any sub q fluids? 

Can you get anything in her like pedialyte or weak mint tea or something?

Peg


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

Poor thing. ray:

Does she show any interest in treats or food? Maybe you can try to get her to move for a treat...


----------



## polly (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh no sending :hug:and ray:I hope they can help


----------



## Fluffball (Nov 14, 2007)

If she under a year or so, could it be floppy rabbit syndrome? If it is, try giving some vitamin E because FRS is linked to vit E deficieny.


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 14, 2007)

she would have been 4 mos old in 2 days.

and now she is over the rainbow bridge, binkying and eating all the treats she can find!


she died on the way to the vet.

thank you all for your thoughts...

the vet is doing the labs for free, and will let me know the results in a day or 2...


so i know if i have to do anything for cami,adn hunny....


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh...:tears2::hug:



RIP and binky free little Spice.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh Sweetie...I'm so sorry...:hug:urplepansy:

:bigtears:

Binky free and healthy, Sweet Spicey girl...:rainbow::bunnyangel::hearts


----------



## Fluffball (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so deeply sorry. 

If eitherof your buns is a litter mate, then keep and eye out. Out of a litter of four, three buns went down with FRS, we lost one, and the owner of another ill one lost her, but we managed to nurse the other ill one through it three times, so it can be down if you are ready for the symptoms early and act instantly.

I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope Spice is free. Thinking of you. x


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 14, 2007)

waht exactly is it? the other buns are not syblings... but were near her.. and her syblings are witht he breader, i presume?!?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweetie...did you want me to change the title of your thread to anything, to let people know? Is there anything at all I can do for you?

You let me know, ok?

:hug:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 14, 2007)

yes please.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry about Spice. :sad:You are a great Bunny Mom and you gave her a very good life while she was with you. She knew how much she was loved.... :hug2:

Please let us know what the vet finds out... Give Cami a hug from me.



:rainbow: Binky free Spice....



(I moved it Rosie... felt it would be better here... )


----------



## Fluffball (Nov 14, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> waht exactly is it? the other buns are not syblings... but were near her.. and her syblings are witht he breader, i presume?!?




Hmm. Last time I googled it, I came up with loads of stuff, but now, all I can find is stuff saying that it's not real, etc, and is a name like 'snuffles' to identify something like EC, however, I had a bun who had it three times before she was 8 months and then lived to be 6 with no more problems, so that doesn't make sense to me. Sorry that's really unhelpful to you though.

I'll keep trying to look for what I found before, but it's probably irrelevent. I hope that the tests results show it's nothing contagious or anything.

Take care.



Edit, I found this.

'Vitamin A toxicosis and vitamin E deficiency was diagnosed in a commercial rabbit-breeding colony and was associated with reproductive abnormalities, abortions, and poor survivability of kits in the breeding colony. Paresis and muscular dystrophy were noted in juvenile rabbits. ' from http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=pubmed&uid=15264766&cmd=showdetailview&indexed=google

I've now found a lot of formal documents after googling 'vitamin E deficiency, rabbits' that atlk about vit E deficiency causing paresis in juveniles. But again, not sure it's relevent in this case.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you... You're wonderful, Cathy...
*
BlueGiants wrote: *


> (I moved it Rosie... felt it would be better here... )


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

:rainbow:Binky Free Spice


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 14, 2007)

:bigtears:I'm sooo sorry.:hug:

Binky Free Spice. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 14, 2007)

some pics... of my spice-icle!























so young.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 14, 2007)

Im sorry. She was gorgeus!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 14, 2007)

What a beautiful, beautiful girl...I'm so sorry...


----------



## polly (Nov 14, 2007)

So gorgeous Binky free Spice bunny :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 14, 2007)

Spice was such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry you lost her. Binky free little one.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm so sorry. spice was so beautiful, and i imagine her sleeping on a grasy meadow like she did in that pic of her on her bed.

too soon.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 14, 2007)

I just read your thread. What a lovely bun. I'm so sorry.:sad:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What an absolutely beautiful bun. I hope your vet can find some answers for you. 

ink iris:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2007)

:bigtears:

This is just not fair. We've had so many losses. I'm so sorry. She was just precious and I know you will miss her terribly.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Bridge Spice.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Bunnicula (Nov 14, 2007)

Sending you our sympathy...spice was so very beautiful...thanks for loving her!

Binky free, Spice girl! :bunnyangel:

-Mary Ellen and the warren:Gingivere, Emmaline, Pipkin, & Captain Snow


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2007)

:cry4: Oh God, Jupiterannette...I'm so so sorry. I just learned about Spice passing away and my heart is breaking for you. I can't imagine how horrible it was for you to experience such a quick and difficult passing. 

She really is beautiful. She reminds me of my rabbit Cali. Whata Love she is - you can see it in her expressions. I'mgrateful that she had you in her short time on this earth. Nothing but the best for Spice! 

I will continue to think and pray for you. I know that words can't take away your pain, but I had to tell you how deeply sorry I am that she couldn't stay with you. So very very sorry. :sad:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 15, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Spice.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Nov 15, 2007)

:rainbow::sosad:bigtears::angelandbunny:I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave her love and a wonderful home. Prayers for healing for you and yours.....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

I am so sorry Jupiterannette.

Seeing the pictures of Spice really choked me up. :cry2
Poor baby, she left us too soon.
Binky free little girl.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## timetowaste (Nov 17, 2007)

dear spice,

you were so very beautiful. we all miss you already. please be safe and never forget your place in our hearts here on earth.

love always.

tracy and nemo.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 17, 2007)

This is such a tragic loss - I' m so very sorry 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 17, 2007)

Spice really was beautiful. You can tell just by looking at her that she had a great life full of love and good things! She also has the longest tail I've ever seen on a bunny. I'm so sorry for your loss of Spice. Losing pets is awful.


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 21, 2007)

Just thought i would let you all know i jsut heard fromt he vet, and the results of spices lab work came back, positive for coccidosis (sp)

my other buns and dog came back neg. 

thank you all for your thoughts 

Have a good holliday season. i have a feeling i wont be able to be on much, lots to do!

:angelandbunny:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2007)

I am so sorry... but I'm relieved that you at least got some answers. And I'm glad to hear that Cami and Hunny are clear. {{{{{ HUGS}}}}} :hugsquish:


----------

